# Consigli Giochi Ps3 da comprare?



## Tobi (7 Gennaio 2013)

Salve ragazzi, è da un po che non compro giochi ps3, l'ultimo è stato fifa 13, gioco praticamente solo a quello, vorrei sapere quale gioco mi consigliate, che valga veramente la pena comprare.

Ho già finito giochi come:

Metal Gear Solid 4
God of War 3
Uncharted 2 - 3
Heavy Rain
Prototype ( Carino per cazzeggiare, uccidere e fare casino)

Partiamo dal presupposto che non mi piacciono i giochi sparattutto in prima persona, l'unico che è portato a termine è stato il primo Halo su Xbox

Mai apprezzata la serie Call Of Duty, quest'anno ero orientato su Battlefield3 ma poi non lo presi.
Qualche gioco azione avventura d'obbligo che mi potreste consigliare?


PS: Quanto mi divertivo con la mia cara Psx..


----------



## Miro (7 Gennaio 2013)

Allora, come giochi di avventura ti posso consigliare Enslaved, Darksiders 1 e 2, ma anche la saga di Dead Space; se vuoi provare un RPG d'azione e avventura dai uno sguardo a Fallout (sia il 3 che New Vegas sono ottimi, a me piaciuto un attimino di più il 3)...sono degli RPG ma molto godibili, più improntati all'action piuttosto che allo stile "Final Fantasy", diciamo così.
Oppure puoi resistere fino a Maggio e prenderti The Last of Us.


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Febbraio 2013)

A marzo esce Tomb Raider, che promette molto bene. Se ti piacciono i FPS, ti consiglio The Darkness 1 e 2.


----------



## BB7 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Io ti consiglio di seguire i video di Farenz o di Gametime per farti un'idea...


----------



## Morghot (28 Febbraio 2013)

Se ti piace la cara e vecchia difficoltà non puoi non prendere Dark Souls e il suo predecessore Demon's souls; per quanto mi riguarda posso dirti che son stati gli unici giochi che mi hanno incollato allo schermo come non succedeva da eoni, se ti piace il genere preparati a ore ed ore ed ore di divertimento (e altrettanti scleri).


----------



## Livestrong (3 Marzo 2013)

Comprati la trilogia di mass effect, è uscita anche per ps3


----------



## Jino (3 Marzo 2013)

Prenditi GTA IV: gioco longevo, carino e prezzo relativamente basso.


----------

